# Geiger counter



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been thinking about getting about getting a Geiger counter. But I don't know much about them.
I would like to have a small hand held one simple to read and use. Might make a neat super 
market accessory (check that fish from Japan or china or take it the flee market 

Anyone else thought about getting one? 

I need advice on this subject I'm mostly looking for something to check food with.

Geiger counters might become hard to find someday when they are suddenly in demand
because a lot of food needs checked. -- I hope not, But you still need to think like a prepper


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Radalert 50, it measures down to .001 MR per hour.
Runs on a 9 volt battery.
Most of the Civil Defense ones will not do for what you want.
The cd v-700 is borderline on sensitivity, nothing you would take to the supermarket.
The one I have measures about 6"x4"x1".
Other CD models like the v-715 are cloud chamber types, 
you don't even want to be anywhere near where they start to register, plus your looking at gamma radiation.

I do a weekly count here, today's was an average of .016 MR per hour, just normal background type.
The unit measures Alpha, Beta and Gamma emissions.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One roomer on the news about radiation in our food and the price on those things will
go up 3 fold or more. I would like to get mine now

would this work for checking food?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smart-Geige...273761?hash=item4641b7c6e1:g:0BIAAOSw0HVWBP5t


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> One roomer on the news about radiation in our food and the price on those things will
> go up 3 fold or more. I would like to get mine now
> 
> would this work for checking food?
> Smart Geiger Radiation Watch Counter Nuclear Gamma x Ray for iOS Android | eBay


IMO, no, it is measuring gamma.
You will only cover 1/3 of what you would need.
The x-ray would be for use in a hospital setting.
You do need the three types together

check this out, what I have;

Medcom Radalert 50 Digital Nuclear Radiation Monitor Alert Geiger Counter w Case | eBay


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> IMO, no, it is measuring gamma.
> You will only cover 1/3 of what you would need.
> The x-ray would be for use in a hospital setting.
> You do need the three types together
> ...


 This hand held model would be good for all three and good for checking food?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Supermarket accessory. :-? Never would have thought of that one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is an accessory that can turn your smart phone into a Geiger counter.
Smart Geiger Radiation Counter
Not a bad price either.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> this hand held model would be good for all three and good for checking food?


yes, set it on CPH, let it sit there for the timer to run, do it three times for averaging.
If in store, with a little xperience you can tell what levels you are dealing with one survey.
I have radium dials on my military transmitters, it goes crazy when within one inch of the face.
Also, my 2% thoriaited tig welding electrodes give readings close up.
Understand, if you are checking food you need to almost touch it. The emissions fall rapidly with distance.
If you have radiated food it will be in your stomach where it can do the most damage close up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I decided to go with the CDV-700 and 715 due to their robust construction. Being of the 
old vintage, these should make it thru an EMP without damage. Besides if I carry one 
and start running, you'd be surprised how many people start running with me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I decided to go with the CDV-700 and 715 due to their robust construction. Being of the
> old vintage, these should make it thru an EMP without damage. Besides if I carry one
> and start running, you'd be surprised how many people start running with me.


I suggested he avoid the 700 only because of the stir/panic he would start in the market, the one like mine appears like a small tablet or such.

If I saw you running with one of those in hand, I would be right behind pushing you to move faster.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Those CDVs are surprisingly cheap.
Assuming the radiation you're looking for was caused by a nuclear blast, would the nuke's EMP knock these devices out?
If I got one, I'd need a bigger Faraday bucket.

However, I must concur with SOCOM.
If you're in my grocery with a geiger, I'm running away from you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since the CDV units go back to the late 1950s and early 1960s they are pretty robust with no IC or the like. BUT I still have mine wrapped for EMP protection. I found cardboard boxes for them (individually) and then did the triple foil and plastic wrap.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Unless your radiation meter is CALIBRATED on a regular basis, using a certified radiation source, your meter is basically worthless.

This little digital meter you are promoting may measure alpha, beta, and gamma radiation, but it does not have the ability to differentiate between the 3 types. Alpha, beta, and gamma radiation all have their own specific properties that do harm to humans and other living things, in different ways and to different degrees.

As for worrying about irradiated food, there is no need to lose any sleep over it. Foods are irradiated to kill harmful bacteria. The amount of ionizing radiation used is very, very small.

Spending your money on a rad meter is a waste. Take your money and BUY FOOD.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/NukAlertTM-radiation-detector-keychain-attachable/dp/B004SZ2HXQ

The unit is sensitive to temperature and give a chirp each minute when exposed, but I like having the backup.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Unless your radiation meter is CALIBRATED on a regular basis, using a certified radiation source, your meter is basically worthless.
> 
> This little digital meter you are promoting may measure alpha, beta, and gamma radiation, but it does not have the ability to differentiate between the 3 types. Alpha, beta, and gamma radiation all have their own specific properties that do harm to humans and other living things, in different ways and to different degrees.
> 
> ...


While I wish all food suppliers would use irradiation of food products and stop this runaway E coli pandemic in our foods as well as making the food last longer, The amount of radiation is NOT very, very small. If you were exposed to that kind of radiation, you would be dead way before the irradiation procedure was finished.
Applications By Overall Average Dose
Low dose (up to 1 kGy) Medium dose (1 kGy to 10 kGy) High dose (above 10 kGy)
Application	Dose (kGy)	Application	Dose (kGy)	Application	Dose (kGy) *1 kiloGray is 100,000 Rad or 1000 Sivert.*
To stop insect/parasite infestations-0.07-1.00 kGy	To increase sanitation of spices- 10.00 kGy	To sterilize meats above 10.00 kGy is used


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I been thinking about getting about getting a Geiger counter. But I don't know much about them.
> I would like to have a small hand held one simple to read and use. Might make a neat super
> market accessory (check that fish from Japan or china or take it the flee market
> 
> ...


I've thought about it, but it is WAY down my list due the the relative impracticality of surviving a nuclear war scenario requiring one.

They sell patches for a few dollars that cost quite a bit left. You can use these patches to measure your lifetime radiation exposure. Called Radsticker http://www.amazon.com/KI4u-RADSticker/dp/B0055S6NH6 <--- this 5.50 usd is probably the cheapest source for one offs. Relatively cheaper than a gieger counter. Note you can get a cellphone accessory that replaces a large unit.

I looked into it seriously around fukashima... however I am still sort of "I will die if there is large scale nuclear war" although you can get these things for a few dollars.

Potassium Iodide Pill Source with RADSticker, NukAlert, FEMA Radiation Meters, MRE's, fallout shelters, etc.

The phone accessories started coming onto the market in more detail after the fukashima disaster such as

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Smart-Geiger...hash=item5b1560cf94:m:my-VzT-EFP8GchW8a1fFugA

usually retail for about $30

The older kits tend to be tube instead of sensor.

Bear in mind detecting radiation is one thing, there is a science to it in that you need to count your exposure to figure out how fast you are going to die.


----------

